# Lahore Brown :)



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

*Hi

This is my Brown Lahore 










Thanks- Eyad​*


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice bird, Its ash red though, Not brown.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes ash red very nice


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok..we are in Palestine talk brown for this color and its levels


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Genetically it is ash red, you can call it whatever you like but it gets confusing when you start to breed actual brown birds aswell.


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

*YES... *

sEE yOU


----------

